# The General Playoff Thread



## Seuss

Talk about all the teams outside of the Suns.


Chat it up about different series and news about what is happening during playoff time.
I will put up a bracket and continue to update it. Use this thread to discuss all the teams outside of the Suns/(possibly)Lakers series.


----------



## Carbo04

Look out for the Rockets in the west and Toronto in the east. Both have big time potential.


----------



## Hyperion

West, Jim West... Desperado....

That's the theme song to these playoffs!


----------



## Aylwin

Last year, the Western playoffs were great. This year, I think they're even better! The topseed Mavs vs. the pesky Warriors, the fast and furious Suns vs. the Lakers and their scoring machine, the reliable Spurs vs. the surging Nuggets, Houston and their dynamic duo) vs. the strong Jazz.

I really believe every team in the first round has a legitimate chance of advancing. Is this a first?


----------



## Dissonance

What first rd matchups (other than the Suns) you guys looking forward to?

Basically the whole West has some intriguing matchups. I'm looking forward to them all. Dallas-GS, Utah-Houston, SA-Den. Should be fun to watch. Especially, the Mavs and Warriors


East, just Miami-Chicago. Maybe tune into NJ-Tor.


----------



## Seuss

I will be watching that Warriors/Dallas series the most, (outside of the Suns).


The East.........I'm not into it that much. But I think I will be watching alot of the Western Conference matchups. Those will be some great games.

Who do you guys want to win the East?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dr. Seuss said:


> I will be watching that Warriors/Dallas series the most, (outside of the Suns).
> 
> 
> The East.........I'm not into it that much. But I think I will be watching alot of the Western Conference matchups. Those will be some great games.
> 
> Who do you guys want to win the East?


I think Detroit has the best shot at it, though I'd like it if Cleveland, Chicago, or Toronto come out of the East on top. I'd drool at a Suns vs. Toronto finals match up. It would be very entertaining at the very least.

On that note, for some more thoughts on the playoffs, the match-ups, and other junk, good blog which I recently became a contributor. (_Ra, the main guy, also posts on these boards occasionally.)

http://phoenixsunsrising.blogspot.com/

Just posted a scouting report on each of the Lakers starters about five minutes ago.


----------



## Seuss

Cool stuff Zei.


That Nets/Raptors game 1 was pretty entertaining. I really like watching the Raptors.
That's where I notice how creative D'Antoni really is with his offense. The Raptors could have a really good offense if Mitchell would take some risks. 

Bulls/Heat series looks to be the best of the East bunch. Only a matter of time before someone is tossed or suspended. =)

What West coast series will you be watching the most, outside of the Suns/Lakers?


----------



## nffl

I am watching every series in the West. Best Western Conference first round that I can remember in a long time.

In the East... Miami-Chicago and then maybe one or 2 of the later NJ-Toronto games.

But for now... Dallas Stars!


----------



## Phoenix32

First round must be easy, I wish it to be easy  I will watch Mavs-Warriors too  It is really interesting...


----------



## Dissonance

nffl said:


> I am watching every series in the West. Best Western Conference first round that I can remember in a long time.
> 
> In the East... Miami-Chicago and then maybe one or 2 of the later NJ-Toronto games.
> 
> But for now... Dallas Stars!



Yeah, I agree. I will probably watch every series as close as I can haha. Warriors-Mavs, I'm really looking forward to.


Your Stars pushed for game 7. I was surprised. I thought they were done. As an Avalanche fan, I wouldnt mind seeing the Canucks get eliminated. With the Av's not even in the playoffs, I am going for the Ottawa Senators. My 2nd favorite team.


----------



## Carbo04

Good first day. The Bulls/Heat series is going to be really good I think. So will Toronto/New Jersey. I reallyt hink Toronto is better but NJ is more experienced and has the 2 best players on the court in Kidd and VC. I also don't think VC will allow his team to loose to the the Raptors in his contract year. Then McGrady taking over that second half, wow! I hope for another great day of playoffs basketball today.


----------



## Seuss

I can't believe the Cavs/Wiz is being broadcasted.


Yikes, that is one ugly series. 

The Jazz got owned by the Rockets. I was a little surprised how well the Rockets played them.
But I predicted the Rockets would beat the Jazz. Hopefully, Fisher is working on some layup drills.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> Your Stars pushed for game 7. I was surprised. I thought they were done. As an Avalanche fan, I wouldnt mind seeing the Canucks get eliminated. With the Av's not even in the playoffs, I am going for the Ottawa Senators. My 2nd favorite team.


Yeah I really think the Stars have game 7 the way Turco has been playing. But it looks like every road leads to the Sabres...


----------



## Seuss

Are you guys talking about hockey?!?!?


You guys can't be THAT bored, can you?


----------



## Carbo04

Hot damn! I'm ready to go out and party!

Mavericks lose and look to be in a tough series.
Spurs lose and look to be in a tougher series.

They'll still probably win, but I hope they get worn out. Go Warriors, Go Nuggets!


----------



## Seuss

Carbo04 said:


> Hot damn! I'm ready to go out and party!
> 
> Mavericks lose and look to be in a tough series.
> Spurs lose and look to be in a tougher series.
> 
> They'll still probably win, but I hope they get worn out. Go Warriors, Go Nuggets!


I know, I'm a big Warriors/Nugs fan right now.

This was great day of playoff basketball. Lets see what Utah brings to the Rockets tomorrow.


----------



## Carbo04

Hopefully McGrady going crazy, and putting on a show all over them. McGrady is easily my favorite non-Sun. I want to see him win every game until he meets up with us. Then he can go to Hell, lol.


----------



## Aylwin

Carbo04 said:


> Mavericks lose and look to be in a tough series.
> Spurs lose and look to be in a tougher series.


What did I say about the Nuggets? Was I right or was I right? :clap2: 

The Mavs will still come out on top though and most probably so will the Spurs. But the teams they're playing against are no pushovers. :naughty: 

This is going to be a great first round!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

IT'S PLAYOFF TIME BABY!!!!!!!!!!

Just had to pop in and say that. I know everyone here has enjoyed them thus far. :clap2:


----------



## Aylwin

This is what I said about the Mavs-Warriors game towards the end of the season:



> I think the Mavs are going to try real hard to beat the Warriors. Because if the Mavs lose this one then they are likely to face the Warriors in the first round.


Apparently, they weren't worried about facing the Warriors in the first round. They decided to rest their starters, play their C team and, obviously, they lost. So now they face the Warriors and have just had a nasty wake up call! Hopefully, the Mavs won't wake up just yet and will continue to be over confident. Either way, I know the Warriors are going to be a handful.


----------



## Hyperion

I hope Dirk goes out, like Robinson when he won MVP, in the first round. Let's see what Shaq would say about the MVP being "tainted" now!


----------



## Seuss

Dallas is only kidding themselves if they say they "wanted" to face the Warriors.

I'm sure they didn't care, but the Warriors should have been on their list of "Avoid this team in the first round."

I also think Avery benched his starters for that Warriors game, because he thought they would be facing them anyways and if the Warriors had won again against a healthy Dallas team, that could cause nervousness among the Mavericks players.

I truly believe the Warriors can, and might very well beat the Mavericks. 
The Mavericks have always struggled against explosive running offensive teams.

I'm also pulling for the Rockets over the Jazz. Because if they face Mavs/Warriors, they could beat or take them the distance.


----------



## Spitfire

Figured that the Mavericks and the Spurs might lose a few games in the first round, but didn't think both would lose their game one. I think they'll both re-group to win, but perhaps this puts more pressure on both teams?


----------



## Carbo04

I hope so. The more beat up they are, the better it is for us.


----------



## Effen

Carbo04 said:


> Hopefully McGrady going crazy, and putting on a show all over them. McGrady is easily my favorite non-Sun. I want to see him win every game until he meets up with us. Then he can go to Hell, lol.


haha same here. I always get crap from everyone when we play houston and Tmac scores or a good play and i'll be like "Damn, that was a nice shot" and I get those "wtf" looks like "who cares, you're a Suns fan."


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> Your Stars pushed for game 7. I was surprised. I thought they were done. As an Avalanche fan, I wouldnt mind seeing the Canucks get eliminated. With the Av's not even in the playoffs, I am going for the Ottawa Senators. My 2nd favorite team.



Okay Dis/any other hockey fan (I would say O/T, but "General Playoff thread" doesnt specify which sport :biggrin... honestly, do you think the Stars were robbed tonight in the 2nd in 3rd periods with penalties?

I think the Dallas announcer said it best: "WHAT?!?! How are they calling all these penalties on the Stars? They are calling touch fouls... this is not the NBA."


----------



## Carbo04

Man, who saw Carlos Boozer play tonight? 41/12/6. He was a monster! But the rest of his team was M.I.A. McGrady 31 points, but 9-29 shooting. Eck.


----------



## Seuss

Carbo04 said:


> Man, who saw Carlos Boozer play tonight? 41/12/6. He was a monster! But the rest of his team was M.I.A. McGrady 31 points, but 9-29 shooting. Eck.



I knew Boozer was scoring well last night, but didn't realize how good until Ernie brought it up after the game. I was really surprised. He had a great game, and I think Utah will even it up back at their place.

I also think Chicago loses tonight. You can't expect Wade and Shaq to be in foul trouble again like they were last time.


----------



## Dissonance

Nah, I can't see the Jazz evening it up. They may win one game at their place, and that better be the next one, or they're gonna get swept.

Miami-Chicago. I wouldn't be surprised if Chicago got a 2 game lead on em. This Miami team is not the same from last yr. Though I wouldn't rule em out if they go down 2.


----------



## Seuss

Wow, Chicago grabs the 2-0 lead on Miami.

Surprised, especially since it was sort of a blowout.

Warriors and Mavericks tomorrow. That's going to be so funny to see Diop guard Al Harrington. I'm thinking either Harrington has a career night, or Diop does.


----------



## Carbo04

I'm excited for tonight. Got 2 big times game. Spurs/Nuggets and Mavs/Warriors. It's going to be an interesting night.


----------



## Carbo04

Who just saw this Dallas/GSW game 2? Wow. Man, that game 3 is going to be so intense.


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> Who just saw this Dallas/GSW game 2? Wow. Man, that game 3 is going to be so intense.



Yeah I did. But I quit watching at the 5 min mark though. It stopped being a game. 

Davis asked for it by clapping. Knew he was gonna kicked if he kept it up. Thought it would've happened yelling after that foul. And Jackson, I didn't see what happened, but he better not be suspended. Just would be ****ed up if they did that.


----------



## Seuss

Refs should know their limits.

I like watching games, but not when it's 8 against 5.

I would LOVE to see the refs make those calls against GS at their place. 
They would literally be stoned to death by stale popcorn. Possible riot.


----------



## Carbo04

Oh yeah. If the refs did what they did tonight in Oakland I honestly would not be suprised if one of them was murdered before they left Oakland and I really mean that. That game was so bad. Diddy and S. Jax didn't control themselves well, but the refs really stuck it to GS. But on the bright side, it's going to make for an insane game 3 that I can not wait for.


----------



## Seuss

HA! Utah grabs game 3 in a decisive way.

I knew the Rockets luck of McGrady going off wouldn't last.

I hope the Warriors kick some Mavs *** tomorrow. That'll cheer me up. =)


----------



## Aylwin

Only 4 Rockets scored. That's pretty lame.

And yeah, go Warriors!

In the East, I think the Pistons are focused and are taking care of business. I wish we were more like them.


----------



## Carbo04

Go Warriors!

As for the Rockets.. Wow. Only 4 players scored? 25 points in the second half? Jeez. Talk about teammates not showing up for McGrady and Yao.


----------



## Carbo04

J. Kidd - 16 Points, 19 Assists, 16 Rebounds.
VC - 37 Points (15-23 FG), 5 Assists.

These guys are unstoppable when they got it going.


----------



## Carbo04

Who saw that smackdown the Mavericks got?


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> Who saw that smackdown the Mavericks got?



I did.

I thought the Warriors could really give them a challenge to 5 or 6 games, but they're surprising me with how they're doing it.

Miami also down 3. I didn't think they would win the 3rd one. They might win the next one though.


----------



## Aylwin

Carbo04 said:


> Who saw that smackdown the Mavericks got?


Unfortunately, I only saw the box score (as usual ). I'll probably watch it in a few days.

I just posted on the Warriors forum that I think game 4 is the key. If they can hold serve then they have a strong chance to take it in 6. If not, then we could be looking at a game 7 in Dallas which will be very tough.

Win or lose, I think the Warriors have truly earned their playoff spot. :cheers: 

Miami is done. If it ain't over in the next game then I'll guarantee that it is in game 5. Too bad. I was expecting a tighter series.


----------



## Carbo04

I had a feeling GS could do this from the start. I wanted to pick GS to actually win this series, but I'd always think that a 67 win team won't lose. But here they are on the ropes. Winner of game 4 takes the series.


----------



## Seuss

Yes, I called that Jazz two-game home win.


That was great for the Warriors. I agree, whoever gets game 4 will go on to win the series. Chicago goes 3-0 on Miami. Bye bye champs. Detroit sweeps, who didn't see that coming. 

Cavs are BARELY getting past the Wizards, that is hilarious. Something tells me this would be a 2-1 series lead for the Wiz if they had Gil and Caron.


----------



## Carbo04

Something tells me 'King James'  would be getting swept if Arenas and Butler were playing.


----------



## Dissonance

Tmac must be sweating. 2-0 lead, now 2-2. He needs to go talk to Steven A. Smith and yell about how it's on him or something to get fired up.


----------



## Carbo04

LOL! Yea, he does. Houston has been getting smashed in Utah. I thought Houston would win in 7 with each team just winning their home games. I'm not so sure anymore. Houston looks pathetic. McGrady needs a wake up call as well it seems. Shooting -3847275% isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Aylwin

Carbo04 said:


> Something tells me 'King James'  would be getting swept if Arenas and Butler were playing.


Yeah, I'm not really interested in the Cavs-Wizards series myself. Never been a big fan of the Cavs or of the 'King'. I think the Wizards have put in a lot of hard work this season and it all goes down the drain because of stupid injuries. On the other hand, the Cavs get a free ticket to the 2nd round.


----------



## Seuss

Looks like the Heat wanted to get in line early for the rental fishing boats.


That was a pathetic effort.


----------



## Carbo04

Or the Bulls are really that much better.


----------



## Dissonance

Holy crap,what a freaking game. Warriors take a 3-1 lead over the Mavs. Davis said it right though, they can't get over confident. They need to get 1 more.


May I add, they're really ****ing to fun to watch. Oakland is insane as well.


----------



## Aylwin

Dang! I just had to post on the Warriors forum first. As I said there, I'm almost happier about their win than ours. You just gotta love that team!


----------



## Helvius

Hate to say it, but the Warriors were more fun to watch today. Diaw soured me with another abysmal performance.

But Nash and STAT were phenom. Gotta love Nashie.

My parents were over and they remarked "NBA should award Nowitzki the MVP on Wednesday after they lose."

Can you imagine how embarrassing it will be? We get all this flak for having a 2-time MVP that hasn't gotten to the finals(usually from the Mavs, might I add) and if Nowitzki gets this and the Mavs lose to GS? Wow. He'll go down in history as the worst MVP ever. Everyone will be switching sides to Nash in a heartbeat.


----------



## Seuss

Heat get swept, Dallas is now in a 3-1 hole.

Wow.

I really hope Dirk wins the MVP. That would be priceless.


----------



## Phoenix32

I see that Suns will play in semifinals against Spurs, cause this Nuggets victory in San Antonio won't help for them.. I wanna thet Nuggets would beat Spurs one time more... I think that Suns-Spurs match will be the real conference final, cause Mavs gonna be out... I would like to see them out...


----------



## Dissonance

Spurs win, which makes that series over with. No way Denver comes back down 3-1.

I swear, if they win the title this yr, I'll quit watching bball, and leave this site. Probably make some people happy. I just do not want to see this again.


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> Spurs win, which makes that series over with. No way Denver comes back down 3-1.
> 
> I swear, if they win the title this yr, I'll quit watching bball, and leave this site. Probably make some people happy. I just do not want to see this again.


Why?

If the Suns don't, the Spurs will and vice versa. Maybe the Rockets could get to the Finals, but I would bet on the Spurs or Suns to win the title this year. 

I don't know why everyone is scared of the Spurs. The Suns can beat them.
The reason the Spurs are so good is because of clutch execution, the Suns have that to counter. And I also think the Suns can get the necessary stops unlike in 04 where they couldn't. 

I don't know...........I like our chances against the Spurs.


----------



## Dissonance

Bah. I was just annoyed.


----------



## Effen

So....I see Golden State taking out Dallas, if not tonight it would be a fairy tale ending to do it in Oakland...sure its 3-1 and its possible for Dallas...but...just no. Stick a fork in em.

As far as Phoenix, once we wrap this up in 5 games and we head to round 2, I think we can take SA, its not going to be easy by any means...but I do believe no team in basketball can beat us when it comes down to 7 games.


----------



## Spitfire

Effen said:


> So....I see Golden State taking out Dallas, if not tonight it would be a fairy tale ending to do it in Oakland...sure its 3-1 and its possible for Dallas...but...just no. Stick a fork in em.


Remember that last year the Suns were down 1-3 to the Lakers and came back to win the series so it's quite possible for the Mavs to do the same though they have their work cut out for them.


----------



## nffl

Thursday should be a great game. There will be so much pressure on the Warriors it isn't even describable. If the Warriors don't win Thursday you got them going back to an insane Dallas crowd with the Mavs having huge momentum.

S-Jax should not have been ejected. I hate this no tolerence crap. Why is the NFL and NBA making the games so boring (not that are, but less intense; No Tolerence and the NFL's ban on most TD celebrations)?

Baron Davis is a beast.


----------



## Seuss

Warriors better not choke.

Considering how they played tonight, I think they'll win game 6.

That crowd and that team should be very fired up and ready to go.


----------



## Aylwin

Dr. Seuss said:


> Warriors better not choke.
> 
> Considering how they played tonight, I think they'll win game 6.
> 
> That crowd and that team should be very fired up and ready to go.


Those last 4+ minutes starting from Dirk's 3-block-3 sequence might prove to be a turning point for the Mavs. It's possible that the Warriors will choke and get blown out.

On the other hand, Baron fouling out and Jackson's stupid technical call towards the end might piss off the Warriors similar to what happened to them in Game 2. If that's the case, they might come out on fire and blow out the Mavs.

Or, both teams might be sufficiently motivated and we'll have a close exciting game.

Whatever happens, game 6 will sure be interesting. Personally, I think the Warriors will win. They're not going to collapse down the stretch at home with their crowd. It's like 6 against 5 over there.


----------



## Seuss

Spurs take the Nugs out. I was expecting more of a fight from the Nugs.

Oh well.

GS better win tomorrow......or I'll be..........mad.


----------



## Aylwin

Dr. Seuss said:


> Spurs take the Nugs out. I was expecting more of a fight from the Nugs.


Yeah, me too. I thought they'd at least win game 4.


----------



## Dissonance

Golden State blows Dallas out to clinch a 4-2 series win!!!!!

Fueled by the Hate? Running on empty, or I guess it's back to the drawing board.


This is gonna cripple Dirk and the Mavs for a long time. Especially certain fans who will refrain from being cocky.


----------



## Helvius

Meh. The Mavs went from kings of the forums to the laughing stocks in a week and a half.

That's how powerful the playoffs are.


----------



## Hyperion

Dissonance19 said:


> This is gonna cripple Dirk and the Mavs for a long time. Especially certain fans who will refrain from being cocky.


I have been saying this since the All Star break, Dallas was a faux contender. No assists. They killed themselves. I just wonder what the fallout is going to be from this.


----------



## Seuss

Did Jesus return? 

That was quite the miracle of a series for Golden State.

Should be a fun game 7 of the Rockets and Jazz. I like the Jazz in that game.
I also think the Nets close the Raps out tomorrow.


----------



## HB

You know, a GS-Suns playoff series would be the best thing to ever happen in the playoffs. I am frothing at the mouth just thinking about that happening


----------



## Dissonance

HB said:


> You know, a GS-Suns playoff series would be the best thing to ever happen in the playoffs. I am frothing at the mouth just thinking about that happening


lol yeah definitely. If they make it past SA though, I wonder what would be left? It's gonna take a lot. I'm pessimistic when it comes to them. Wouldn't be surprised if it only went 5.


----------



## Helvius

GS is Mavs kryptonite and Spurs are ours.

Let's see what happens :/


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> lol yeah definitely. If they make it past SA though, I wonder what would be left? It's gonna take a lot. I'm pessimistic when it comes to them. Wouldn't be surprised if it only went 5.


I've got goosebumps thinking of the Spurs series... for a couple reasons. The main reason?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TlofxkWfRM0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TlofxkWfRM0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

He's a baaad motha -shut yo' mouf!

What? Just talkin' 'bout Amare. - We can dig it!


----------



## Aylwin

Dr. Seuss said:


> That was quite the miracle of a series for Golden State.


Well, now that I think about it, the result isn't all that surprising. Don Nelson was the one who made Dirk so I guess he also knew how to break him.



Dr. Seuss said:


> Should be a fun game 7 of the Rockets and Jazz. I like the Jazz in that game.


I think the Rockets will win simply because of home court advantage. That's how this series has been so far.


----------



## Spitfire

Greatest upset in NBA history. Perhaps it ranks with the Jets victory over the Colts years ago in Super Bowl 3.


----------



## Seuss

Who you guys like in the Bulls/Pistons series?

I actually think the Bulls will take it in 6.

And I've already said this before, but Jazz win tonight. =) (or so I think)


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dr. Seuss said:


> Who you guys like in the Bulls/Pistons series?
> 
> I actually think the Bulls will take it in 6.
> 
> And I've already said this before, but Jazz win tonight. =) (or so I think)


I'm rooting for the Rockets. The Rockets match up horribly against Golden State, and even if they do manage to beat Golden State, then they run into the Suns, who they also match up horribly against.

So... I'm *hoping* Rockets. Common sense tells me that the Jazz will win this game, but I'm still rooting for the Rockets.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr. Seuss said:


> Who you guys like in the Bulls/Pistons series?
> 
> I actually think the Bulls will take it in 6.
> 
> And I've already said this before, but Jazz win tonight. =) (or so I think)



Pistons. I also want them to win. Shut up a certain homer Bulls fan on the site

And you know I think the Rockets will win. But I thought that before the series and have been wrong since


----------



## Aylwin

Yep, I hope the Rockets win for exactly the same reasons.


----------



## Dissonance

And the Utah Jazz advance. I am wrong. But I am fine with it. I like Utah better anyway. Deron Williams and Carlos Boozer are awesome. I just thought they couldn't deny TMac of getting out of the first rd.

Rockets making some just retarded mistakes out there in that game.

So it's Golden State Vs Utah Jazz. My head tells me Jazz in 6 or 7.


----------



## Seuss

Detroit creamed the Bulls. I think my original prediction will be backwards.
Detroit in 6 probably.

I called that Utah win, same with the Nets game 6 win. I'm on a roll.

Yeah, I like the Jazz over the Warriors in 6. But Nellie might throw a curve ball.


----------



## Dissonance

Cavs beat the Nets. Lead 1-0.

Tonight Bulls-Pistons. Not sure what to expect after the destruction. Though I probably won't end up watching this game.



Jazz-Warriors. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Seuss

Yeah, after game 1 I lost interest in the Pistons/Bulls series.

CLE/NJ looks like a snooze fest. But the Jazz and Warriors should be a good one.

I like the Jazz in 6. Boozer should average 30 points a game against them.


----------



## Aylwin

The Pistons are like the Spurs of the East - veterans with lots of experience and discipline. But since the East is weaker than the West, we might as well hand over the conference title to the Pistons. I'm disappointed though that the Bulls haven't put up more of a fight. I was expecting the Pistons-Bulls match up to be the _real_ Eastern Conference Finals.

So far, it appears that the Western conference games are the only ones worth watching this 2nd round.


----------



## Seuss

I agree.

I wasn't expecting the Pistons walk all over the Bulls so easily.
But alot of people didn't pick the Bulls to get to the Finals because they have no low post scorer and are mainly a jumpshooting team. I felt the same way, and it is coming to the surface. Paxson needs to get a lowpost scorer or the Bulls team won't be able to do much damage in the playoffs.

That Jazz/Warriors game 1 was awesome. High scoring, crazy shots, everything that I expected, it lived up to it. I'm really starting to like Deron Williams. He's becoming one of my favorite players. The Warriors execution down the stretch was very confusing. I don't understand why they didn't just try and get a quick two. Baron had a good shot at a layup and kicked it out to Jackson instead. I wonder if this series will continue to be this high scoring. I doubt it, but 100+ every game doesn't sound too far fetched.


----------



## Dissonance

That Warriors-Jazz game was amazing. Sucks, I almost fell asleep watching it around the 3rd. I made sure I didn't though. Then passed out when it was over like I am about to do now haha. Might need to Download that game some time.

I liked Williams since his last yr at Illinois in college, even though he torched the Arizona Wildcats that last 3 mins (God, that sucked). Kid is special.


Oh, and the Eastern conference, as I said in the Spurs-Suns game thread. Don't watch unless you need to catch up on your sleep.


----------



## Seuss

Warriors/Jazz game is very delicious.
This could go another 7 games for the Jazz.

Deron Williams with the clutch j. He is going to be a future MVP canidate.


----------



## Carbo04

Deron and Boozer are beasts. Also good for Utah that AK47 and Okur are back playing well. But GS is still keeping these games so close and I expect them to win both at the Oracle. A nice 7 gamer I also predict.


----------



## Seuss

Detroit takes a 3-0 lead over Bulls. That's a little surprising.
But I should have known that the Bulls would suck it up because of their lack
of a post game.

70-49 at the half for Jazz/GS. Warriors have to have the best homecourt in the league.
They just get it going at their home build.


----------



## Carbo04

I hope to see a PHX/GS WCF. Talk about fun and exciting.


----------



## Seuss

Carbo04 said:


> I hope to see a PHX/GS WCF. Talk about fun and exciting.



That would probably be one of the highest scoring series of all-time.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr. Seuss said:


> That would probably be one of the highest scoring series of all-time.



And it looks like it would take a miracle for that happen with us playing SA and GS now going down 3-1.


----------



## Aylwin

Well, GS had a nice Cinderella evening in the 1st round. But I guess it'll soon be midnight and, sadly, time for GS to go home.

Now it's our turn to see if we can make the evening last longer...


----------



## Seuss

Yeah, sad for GS to lose in that fashion.

Bulls also could force a game 7. That would be interesting.
And that Cavs/Nets series has to be the most boring to watch.


----------



## Dissonance

*Western Conference Finals*








*@*










*Eastern Conference Finals*








*@*








Who ya guys got?


----------



## Aylwin

Spurs-Pistons in the finals. Pistons to win in 6 or 7. Just my prediction but I don't really care who wins. Right now, I'm interested in ping-pong balls. After that, I'll be interested in the draft. But in general, I'm not very happy with the NBA right now.


----------



## Dissonance

I will be rooting for the Jazz. I like Williams and Boozer as mentioned earlier in this thread. Spurs will probably end up winning in 6 or 7. Jazz do have a good shot though.


I think I might go upset. Cavs over Pistons in 7. James' ascension to the Finals. Everyone's expecting Spurs-Pistons. A monkey wrench might be thrown into it. Jazz could really throw that off if they pull it off.


----------



## Jammin

Man, that is the single worst possible conference match-ups in NBAs recent history. So boring, the Cavs aren't really boring, but the Pistons will make them boring.

I want to see 2 upsets. Jazz/Cavs Finals, Jazz winning in 7, Deron Williams Finals MVP (22 ppg, 12 apg in Finals).

At least make the finals exciting. I know for a fact I won't be watching anymore NBA games until next year unless Jazz/Cavs actually do get to the finals.

ANYONE BUT THE SPURS W_(h)_INNING AGAIN.


----------



## Dissonance

Jammin said:


> Man, that is the single worst possible conference match-ups in NBAs recent history. So boring, the Cavs aren't really boring, but the Pistons will make them boring.
> 
> I want to see 2 upsets. Jazz/Cavs Finals, Jazz winning in 7, Deron Williams Finals MVP (22 ppg, 12 apg in Finals).
> 
> At least make the finals exciting. I know for a fact I won't be watching anymore NBA games until next year unless Jazz/Cavs actually do get to the finals.
> 
> ANYONE BUT THE SPURS W_(h)_INNING AGAIN.



Jazz-Cavs have a storyline to it too. The whole Boozer fiasco.


----------



## Jammin

Yep, Cavs fans HATE Boozer, and the Cavs will get booed by the Jazz fans because they boo Booz lol.


----------



## Carbo04

Utah/SAS and Det/Cle... *sigh*


----------



## Seuss

I'll be rooting for Utah because I like them, not because Spurs beat the Suns.


That would be a good Finals, Pistons vs Jazz.


----------



## Seuss

*YAWN*


Spurs win game 1. I was lucky to stay awake.


----------



## Carbo04

Yea, tell me about it. SAS/Det again with SAS winning #4. Meh...


----------



## Dissonance

SA/Det both go up 2-0. Not too bad with Pistons winning. At least they can give SA a series. But it would've nice seeing someone else go as mentioned.


Anyone give the Jazz a shot to win one game? I was hoping this would be a series, damnit.


----------



## Seuss

The playoffs are still going?


Cavs/Pistons is quite the bore. But I look for the Jazz home games to be interesting.
I don't know why, but watching SA home games is just boring. Something about the colors.


----------



## Dissonance

lol. Yeah, I only watched bits and pieces of ECF and first game of the WCF. 

If 2nd game hadn't been a blow out by the time I went to go watch, I would have. But I was trying to see reactions of the lottery and the site was going so slow.

Next game is Saturday. Lame.


----------



## Aylwin

I haven't really been following the playoffs much. Every 2 days or so I just check the front page of nba.com to see the results. Today: Cavs 76 - Pistons 79. Yawn...


----------



## Seuss

Whoa, Jazz blow the crap out of the Spurs.

Maybe it'll be a series after all? 

When the Spurs lose, they usually lose bad.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr. Seuss said:


> Whoa, Jazz blow the crap out of the Spurs.
> 
> Maybe it'll be a series after all?
> 
> When the Spurs lose, they usually lose bad.


Seriously. But Spurs will probably end up winning the next one. I hope I am wrong. 

Weird how SA is 0-9 in Utah, Utah hasn't won in SA in 16 games. Something's gotta give.


----------



## Seuss

..............................


Spurs return to the Finals, whoop-de-do-da-day.
I don't see any SA/CLE/DET series topping the Suns/Spurs series.

Atleast we can say our team was in the most entertaining series of them all.
If that's worth anything......


----------



## Dissonance

How many titles do you think Duncan wins before he is done?


----------



## Aylwin

After this year, he might get another one next year. But that's it because I don't see the Spurs getting any better. On the other hand, we'll get better. The Mavs will get better. Utah and Denver will get better.


----------



## Seuss

That Cavs/DET game was great.


That'd be nice to see a new team in the Finals. I would actually watch a few games if the Cavaliers could get into the Finals. 

I can't see the Cavs beating the Spurs. Pistons have a better chance.

Duncan will probaby win 2 more rings, if you count this year.


----------



## Dissonance

Dissonance19 said:


> I will be rooting for the Jazz. I like Williams and Boozer as mentioned earlier in this thread. Spurs will probably end up winning in 6 or 7. Jazz do have a good shot though.
> 
> 
> *I think I might go upset. Cavs over Pistons in 7. James' ascension to the Finals. Everyone's expecting Spurs-Pistons. A monkey wrench might be thrown into it.* Jazz could really throw that off if they pull it off.



Wooohoo! I basically called it. Just I changed it from 6 or 7 back to 7 after I first made the post. Damnit.

Now Spurs will probably win in 5 or 6. I hope not.


----------



## Carbo04

Spurs will sweep easy. The Spurs are not the Pistons. 

But I have really enjoyed seeing LeBron live up to the hype, and take his throne as the 'King'. But it's not quite his time for a ring yet.


----------



## Aylwin

I agree. While I see this as a welcome surprise, I don't think the Cavs are going to last very long against the Spurs. I hope I'm wrong though. I'm sure most NBA fans would like to see an exciting series.


----------



## Seuss

You neva know.......LeBron could go all "Wade" on 'em, like Dwyane did against the Mavs.

I think the Spurs are the best team at shutting down role players.
LeBron will probably average 32, 7, 6. But his supporting cast won't be much help.

Then, you have Duncan going off on Gooden or Anderson. 

Spurs in 5.


----------



## Carbo04

Big Z and Gooden, lol. Duncan may average 40 and 20 in this series.


----------



## Jammin

LMAO Spurs will win this in 5, Cavs will win game 3 or 4 at home, but other then that... total domination.

And It's sad because I hate the Spurs oh so much.


----------



## Jabroni

I would love to see Lebron top the Spurs but the likelihood of that happening is just about the same as him repeating his Game 5 performance.


----------



## Seuss

I wonder what the Cavs are going today.


Gibson should start in place of that hack Hughes. He has been terrible.
LeBron also needs to play out of his mind or the Cavaliers will fall quickly.


----------



## Dissonance

And the Spurs are the NBA Champions. Yippee.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> And the Spurs are the NBA Champions. Yippee.


Thought it would happen in 5, but doesn't surprise me at all in 4. We need interior D for next year when we play the Spurs (since I seriously think KT is gone next year... sadly).


----------



## TiMVP2

Dissonance19 said:


> Spurs win, which makes that series over with. No way Denver comes back down 3-1.
> 
> I swear, if they win the title this yr, I'll quit watching bball, and leave this site. Probably make some people happy. I just do not want to see this again.



:yay:


----------



## Dissonance

MDIZZ said:


> :yay:



lol. Yeah, I'm not going anywhere.

Congrats though. Spurs earned it.


----------



## TiMVP2

BUT
you swore....


----------



## Dissonance

MDIZZ said:


> BUT
> you swore....



Was said out of frustration from not wanting to see the same things almost every yr. 


You really want me to leave that bad?


----------



## TiMVP2

yeh.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Seuss

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MIIlUHBNkEc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MIIlUHBNkEc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

